# Now for something a little different from the BTS



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but the Youtube was not what I wanted in this post, at least not all of it. I can't seem to see anything to click on to eliminate the thread all-together. I trimmed the clip in Picassa and uploaded it into youtube and it put the whole clip into the system. Can anything go the way I hope it will in this computer life?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, you caught me off guard with that one!
Neat bit of timing to match the moving train.

Over all it's more of a novelty than a feasible solution....
Thanks for posting.

John


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Where is the link?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

After spending half a day working through the intricacies of just which buttons to push to shorten the video and put it into Youtube in the shortened version, I finally found the key. I think Brian's rotating layout is amazingly creative! Here it is (I hope).


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Now..........is there a way to put a Youtube into a post without it ending with a bunch of selections to go to after it ends?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob Baxter said:


> Now..........is there a way to put a Youtube into a post without it ending with a bunch of selections to go to after it ends?


I doubt it, as YouTube wants you to keep looking at stuff.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

> After spending half a day working through the intricacies of just which buttons to push to shorten the video and put it into Youtube in the shortened version...


And you thought MLS was unfriendly. LOL!! Cool layout! Love the concept and the execution!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That was mesmerizing, thanks Bob, wonderfully done!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool..., and worth the wait.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed that layout -- and it was indeed mesmerizing in person. Brian is a friendly person and let me sit by it as i got tired of standing. I was there for at least half an hour, talking and watching it go round and around. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Baxter said:


> Now..........is there a way to put a Youtube into a post without it ending with a bunch of selections to go to after it ends?


When you are ready to get the URL on YouTube, click on the "Share" link and then click on "Embed" link and below the text box that contains the URL to copy and paste, there are some checkboxes... UNcheck the 1st one ("Show suggested videos when the video finishes").


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great post, Bob. That layout is great. Really shows what can be done in a small space. Brian sure one upped Vic with the rotating. So come on Vic, show us what you got. Don't let Brian get the best of you.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Is the layout battery powered, or does it have some sort of slip ring to pass the current?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. I'm not going into MLS much lately. I don't know whether Brian feeds his trains with a car battery under the table or AC from the center. It must be run from a contact ring under the layout.


----------

